# Why are you making deals with Google?



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Why is it that when I go to sign in I get this thing trying to get me to sign in with effing Google?
Once you sign in on Google you have given them legal permission to follow all of your activities henceforth.
I don't want to have anything to do with Google.
Google is an evil predatory monstrous monopoly seeking to grow from spying on all of our activities and selling that information for profit and/or to use it against us for it's own inhuman corporate appetites!
Get IT off my page.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

syhoybenden said:


> Why is it that when I go to sign in I get this thing trying to get me to sign in with effing Google?
> Once you sign in on Google you have given them legal permission to follow all of your activities henceforth.


The above is incorrect. 

It is only a login process, you can read more about it below.








Google's One Tap lets you sign into websites and apps without a password


Google One Tap makes sign-ups and sign-in easier but it's not available on Safari or any other mobile browser for iOS.




www.zdnet.com





Jeff


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Gurgle already knows what major roads, you roam on.
They want to know the little paths, the beds, your head rests, upon.

Everything is for sale, and most everything known, can be that weapon in the wrong hands.
Gurgle is able to stay in the spy business, because they willingly share tidbits, tit-bits, with governments.


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

syhoybenden said:


> Why is it that when I go to sign in I get this thing trying to get me to sign in with effing Google?
> Once you sign in on Google you have given them legal permission to follow all of your activities henceforth.
> I don't want to have anything to do with Google.
> Google is an evil predatory monstrous monopoly seeking to grow from spying on all of our activities and selling that information for profit and/or to use it against us for it's own inhuman corporate appetites!
> Get IT off my page.


A lot of these big tec things try to create a monopoly on what you can do. You cannot really say anything on google as they just delete your comments. You can use other browsers. It's a difficult one but I suspect there are answers online if you really dig and don't give up.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

All the Pig Tech monopoly should be broken up.

It's been almost a century since the Trust Busters took on the robber barons.

We need that kind of valiant political intestinal fortitude back now more than ever as our present situation is much much more dire.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Go to your Google account, Security, and look down for the option to log in via Google. Shut that off. I did that and am still getting popups so I am thinking I need to check off the items listed under that as well.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Administrator said:


> It is only a login process, you can read more about it below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP of this thread has been answered, closing this one. 

Jeff


----------

